# What am I seeing....Baby Belly?



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

When do your does start showing after being bred? I was under the impression you would not see bellies developing for a good 3 months.

My doe was in heat & with the buck on 10/5. She had a brownish discharge for several days after. She then came in heat again on 10/15 and I put her back with the buck. She then had the brownish discharge for a couple more days. She has not been around a buck at any other time . I saw the buck breed her several times on both occasions.

I noticed about a week ago she started to get "plump" out of nowhere. Her belly has been lopsided since. She had quards her FF . This will be her second time. She is normally a slender doe. Is she getting "fat", showing a baby belly or something else wrong? I even thought she might be wormy but her eyelids still look good.

Hopefully it's normal but I'm a little nervous about her sudden body change. Her personality has also changed. She used to be a little pushy, in your face, give me FOOD! Now she is pleasant, sweet & calm. She is not being given any more food then usual. She has mainly been getting pasture but at night I have been giving everyone a handful of shredded Alfalfa/Timothy hay topped with just a sprinkle of grain. (Probably about an 1/8 of a cup of grain). They have access to Sudan hay but they are hardly touching it.

This is her early morning belly. She had only been out browsing for about 10 minutes. By the end of the day her belly is even bigger and more lopsided!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd say normal...this time of year, my bred does tend to look preggy early due to the amount of hay they get...before that it was pasture with little hay.

I think that she'll be deceptive with hiding kids too...she may or may not have multiples again and her belly isn;t going to be one that lets you guess!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

all mine have hay bellies since its been extra cold and all they do is eat! I think they are storing it away now that they are pregnant


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Okay ,good =) She just looks so .... giant... next to my other 3 girls I was starting to worry a little bit.... They are still "trim & fit".


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------

